# futtersieb selbstgebaut



## Carphunter13 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Mein Problem ist folgenes:Wenn ich Angeln gehn möchte und mein Futter sieben möchte, bekomme ich die größeren Klumpen nicht klein.Ich habe einfach eine Fliegenhaube als Sieb genommen,diese ist aber zu fein.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich mir ein Futtersieb bauen kann oder günstig kaufen kann?Knapp 10 Euro ist mir für so ein Sieb einfach zu viel!!

danke carphunter


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: futtersieb selbstgebaut*

Geh mal in den Baumarkt und schau bei den Maschendrähten nach, oder frag den netten Verkäufer nach Kaninchendraht oder Fliegendrahtgitter.
Weiß jetzt zwar nicht ganz genau, ob die so heißen, aber solch Gitter, wie Du sie suchst gibt es da als Meterware.

Dann mußt Dir nur noch nen Holzrahmen in entsprechender Größe basteln, den Draht darauf verspannen, und schon kann das Gesiebe losgehen.
Am besten baust Du einen "doppelten Rahmen". Soll heißen: Rahmen bauen - Gitter darauf fixieren, und auf den unteren Rahmen mit Gitter einen zweiten verschrauben. So hast dann etwas für die Ewigkeit. Bei Bedarf kannst Du das Gitter wieder auswechseln.

Alternativ gehst Du in die Haushaltswarenabteilung im Kaufhaus - von mir auch so nen Sonderpostenmarkt, falls Du einen in der Nähe hast, und schaust da mal nach den Sieben (kennst Du bestimmt von Deiner Mutter). Die gibt es teilweise auch mit groberen Maschen. Müßtest Du locker um die 5 € bekommen.

Oder nimmst einfach eines von diesen hier.


----------



## heinmama (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: futtersieb selbstgebaut*

Hallo, 

nimm doch einfach zwei Haribo Kilodosen. In die eine bohrst Du in den Boden Löcher die der Maschenweite entsprechen.
Dann setzt Du beide Dosen aufeinander, die obere welche die Löcher in den Boden hat, füllst Du das Futter und kannst es mit der Hand durchmischen. Die untere fängt das Futter auf.
Klappt auch mit Maden die man trennen will, und das ganze hat auch noch Deckel.

Gr.

Heinmama

Rechtschreibfehler sind hitzebedingt.


----------

